# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Dart Frog Health & Illness >  Qt size for phyllobates bicolor

## Strider18

What would be the best size to Qt four bicolors? And would it be best to house them separately or together? And of you guys that have ordered darts from joshsfrogs, did you qt your frogs together? Thanks!

0.1.0 Psuedacris regilla

----------


## Strider18

Would a 15 gallon work for this? It seems better than keeping then in a 10 gallon...

0.1.0 Psuedacris regilla

----------


## Lynn

_How old are they?_
If the are still juvi colors --- I would put them in a smaller QT(s)

_Are they catching/finding their food really well?_
Same - smaller is better if they are really small---
I do QT is good in stages...for grow out.
Smaller QT so they can feed more easily? ( observe them for a while)

_Are they from the same parents ? or are they siblings_ 
If yes -- I would leave them together
If not I would separate for QT
You could call and find out ?  :Smile:  

_Were they shipped in separate containers?_
If they were shipped together  - in the same containers ---  I would leave them together.

 :Butterfly:

----------


## Strider18

I will be getting them from joshsfrogs so they will be about 2 months OOW. The other questions I can't answer as I don't have them yet, but I will be trying to convince my dad to order them this week  :Smile: 

0.1.0 Psuedacris regilla

----------

